# How many rats can fit into a single critter nation?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I want a CN but I can't afford a double one right now I have a feisty ferret cage that is big but it's starting to rust badly. 

Who has a single CN? And how do you like it? Is it to low to the ground to interact with your rats in the cage?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have one and I really love it! It's really classy looking and is easy to clean and move around. The only bad thing is it was hard to put together, pretty much because I did it alone. I think it can hold about 4-5 rats too. It's pretty tall, but it is easy to interact with them if you sit on the floor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh ok, I have a feisty ferret cage and its tall but my rats only use the top part of it. I have four girls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

